# AP rejuvination video



## mjgraham (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi, here is a little video I did on about 15ml of used AP, one second of video is about 15 min of time.
AP Video


----------



## ericrm (Jun 3, 2012)

it is realy fun to watch
thank you


----------



## gold4mike (Jun 4, 2012)

Great job!!!


----------

